# Skin Lighteners



## Onederland (Jun 12, 2005)

I need recommendations for a good skin lightener, ahhh. I hardly ever get zits, but when I do they're BAD. And they leave a mark. They slowly fade, to the point where I can cover them with my concealer. But there this BAD one. 

So I need a good skin lightener to help it. 

Please and Thank You!


----------



## Neophyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, not exactly what you are looking for but use vitamin e oil. It will speed up the process for the scar to go away.


----------

